# Help with Atmosfear fx setup



## yeah108 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello there,

I've recently been introduced to the Atmosfear fx series and am trying to get one set up in my apartment balcony, however I'm encountering a couple of problems. I just purchased an Epson EX5220 projector but realized that only .avi files play when connected directly from a USB. Converting the files has been cumbersome and still haven't been able to get them to play. Ideally, I'd prefer to run via USB to avoid running too many wires. Is there another projector that is recommended that can accommodate the .mp4 files as they come when you download fx scenes? 

Also, I've tested the projector set up to see how the effect would look and I feel the picture could be stronger if the overall image was larger. Since this is for an apartment balcony, the space I'm looking to fill is about 8x8' but the distance from the balcony rail to the wall is about 8'. 
Is there a specific throw measurement that I should look for that would help provide a bigger picture with a shorter distance? Current throw distance on this model is 1.48 - 1.77. 

I'd greatly appreciate any help and advice you can provide. 

Thanks!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

If your only concern is wires, your projector MAY allow wireless streaming via a usb wireless stick. So, you could have your computer set up across the room streaming the projection wirelessly. I'm not aware of one that will do MP4, but I'm far from an expert. 


As for the rest, I don't know the numbers specifically you need, but it sounds like you want a short throw projector.


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

I know you said you've had trouble converting the files but I wonder if you're using lousy software. When I need to convert stuff I use Freemake video converter (Freemake.com). It converts to and from avi, wmv, mkv and mp4 and is pretty easy to use.

For the throw distance problem - you set the projector underneath your projection surface and facing "backwards", then project at a mirror which reflects the image back onto your projection surface. It's a tedious process getting the distances and angles just right but in effect it cuts the throw distance almost in half.


----------



## yeah108 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. The projector I purchased does allow for wireless projection but I've yet to try it out. My concern is having a distance that's not too close to the system and still working fine or having connectivity issues. I'd hate for the effect to drop and just have a blue screen showing cause somehow the signal was lost like you might see with some other wireless devices. But I'll do some experimenting. 

I'll also check out free makes website about the conversion and report back. 

Thanks!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is a "distance calculator" for your Epson EX5220. You can enter the size of your desired projection and it will tell you the throw distance you need (where you need to setup your projector).

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-EX5220-projection-calculator-pro.htm

Just entering a throw distance of 8' (balcony rail to wall) gives you an image projection area of 5' wide by almost 3' high in 16:9.


----------



## yeah108 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I've played with my projector a bit more and found that the wireless projection does work but I'm weary of leaving my laptop running continually for this, so ideally I'd rather not go this route. I'm still feeling most comfortable with projection through USB but am still having issues getting these original files converted to .avi and having them play. I've got them converted and within the required size and still nothing :-/ 
Does anyone have suggestions on other projectors that have USB playability that don't require conversion of the digital files? Thanks!


----------



## Robshouse (Oct 15, 2015)

I just picked up the same projector today. Haven't had enough time to mess around with usb on it yet but noticed that there are 2 usb settings. Have you tried both? When I get home from work tomorrow I will mess around with it more and hopefully have a better answer for you. Good luck


----------



## yeah108 (Sep 22, 2010)

Robshouse said:


> I just picked up the same projector today. Haven't had enough time to mess around with usb on it yet but noticed that there are 2 usb settings. Have you tried both? When I get home from work tomorrow I will mess around with it more and hopefully have a better answer for you. Good luck



I tried the direct USB connection (PC free) and the wireless USB. For the direct connection, I haven't been able to covert the original .mp4 file to an .avi file that's capable of being played on the projector. The wireless option did work well however I'm kind of weary about using this option. One of the biggest selling points for me on the projector model was the option to connect straight from the USB but the fact that it only takes a particular file type and size is real disappointing especially given the cost. I'm finding the whole idea to project on my balcony may not work as I envisioned so I may end up returning the projector  
I'd love to hear about your experience and set up once you've had time to try yours out!


----------



## Robshouse (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey 108 got gome late from work last noght but had just enough time to copy file onto usb and attempt it. The folder wouldnt even open for me. Ill have alot more time to play with it today and see whats going on. 

What are you using for laptop? Mac or PC? I have both but will use what you are so I can try and help better.


----------



## yeah108 (Sep 22, 2010)

Robshouse said:


> Hey 108 got gome late from work last noght but had just enough time to copy file onto usb and attempt it. The folder wouldnt even open for me. Ill have alot more time to play with it today and see whats going on.
> 
> What are you using for laptop? Mac or PC? I have both but will use what you are so I can try and help better.


Hey Rob, I have both as well. I've used the Mac for the wireless projection and the PC for more of the wired and video conversion tests. 

Keep me posted on your findings as you get to spend some time with it,


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I have the same projector. And I have never yet been able to play any file straight from the usb. I haven't even looked into the wireless ability yet. I am glad this thread was started!


----------



## Robshouse (Oct 15, 2015)

Alrighty. No luck, came home worked on reaper for a bit and then dedicated last 3.5 hours attempting to get this thing to play. tried both with mac and pc. multiple file types. It will see the avi files but will not play then. keep getting message saying cannot play. tried 2 video converters and same thing. 

going to try a couple more things but not looking hopeful.


----------



## ghost2015 (Oct 11, 2015)

Heres a link to the help section for your projector (Epson EX5220) https://files.support.epson.com/docid/cpd3/cpd39574/Source/PCFree/Concepts/usb_projection_device_no_memcard.html

Heres what is says :-

Note: USB hard drives must meet these requirements:

USB Mass Storage Class-compliant (not all USB Mass Storage Class devices are supported)
Formatted in FAT or FAT32
Self-powered by their own AC power supplies (bus-powered hard drives are not recommended)
Avoid using hard drives with multiple partitions

You can project slide shows from image files on a connected USB device or memory card reader.

Hope this helps

*EDIT* I dug a little deeper and found that with this model projector you can only play photo/slide show from a usb flash drive  only other option is to connect a mobile phone to the usb port and play that way.

Sorry for that bad news...


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Robshouse said:


> Alrighty. No luck, came home worked on reaper for a bit and then dedicated last 3.5 hours attempting to get this thing to play. tried both with mac and pc. multiple file types. It will see the avi files but will not play then. keep getting message saying cannot play. tried 2 video converters and same thing.
> 
> going to try a couple more things but not looking hopeful.


This has been my experience as well. I finally gave up and went to buy a really cheap dvd player to play from because I refuse to leave any of our computers out on the porch unattended.


----------



## Robshouse (Oct 15, 2015)

thanks ghost, yeah saw that on their site as well. didn't see where its only photos and slides though. but yeah after every attempt i've done it doesn't look like it will work. ugh


----------



## Robshouse (Oct 15, 2015)

Alright, Chacha's DVD option seems to be the way to go. tested and proven to work plus dvd players are really cheap now a days. thanks Chacha.

what i tried.
thumb drive - avi, mp4, mov, files only see's avi but "cannot play"
external hard drive - couldn't even find the file
external hard drive with its own power source - "unknown usb device"
iPhone 6s - "unknown usb device"

I also emailed epson and am waiting for response. will let you all know if they have anything helpful. but after Ghost's and Chacha's responses doesn't look like we are going to get the results we want.

108 you at least have the wireless option going for you also. but dvd sounds like the most practical, cheapest and safest route to go. 

thanks all for the responses you all are why I decided to finally join and help. this site is great glad i found it


----------



## yeah108 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I'm glad I wasn't the only one encountering these problems. Surely there's got to be a projector that's a reasonable price and can accommodate USB direct projection with more video options but I'm still struggling to find one. It's very disheartening :-/ Guess I'll be returning the projector tomorrow


----------



## lovbyts (Oct 4, 2015)

chachabella said:


> This has been my experience as well. I finally gave up and went to buy a really cheap dvd player to play from because I refuse to leave any of our computers out on the porch unattended.


As for leaving anything on the porch I am using this option. http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-security-alert-system-62447.html






$12
It's a wireless IR sensor and the alarm goes inside the house. I have been using it for over a year by my gate and moved it to the porch to protect my projector and DVD player.

As for projectors I have had great luck with ebay, especially Mitsubishi XD205R. I run them on low power and got 3 so far for under $40 including shipping. No spots, work perfect. I have not tried USB, only Svideo, RCA and computer cable.


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

lovbyts said:


> As for leaving anything on the porch I am using this option. http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-security-alert-system-62447.html
> View attachment 263659
> $12
> It's a wireless IR sensor and the alarm goes inside the house. I have been using it for over a year by my gate and moved it to the porch to protect my projector and DVD player.
> ...



So you are the one I am losing all the auctions to!!!!  I have one Mitsu XD500U and have been trying to add some more. They work really well for projections and have a very nice picture.


----------



## lovbyts (Oct 4, 2015)

Rob_Raz said:


> So you are the one I am losing all the auctions to!!!!  I have one Mitsu XD500U and have been trying to add some more. They work really well for projections and have a very nice picture.


LOL, I doubt it because I lost plenty of them and the last couple I actually bought directly without an auction. I had bought 2 from the same seller and emailed him after winning the first one to wait a couple of days before shipping in case I won the 2nd auction to save himself some shipping cost. After that I was able to purchase directly for the same price. After I told him what I was using it for he offered me one of the projects with white spots for under $10 shipped or another Mitsubishi XD205R for $18 shipped. I told him no... $25. lol I figured that is still VERY cheap.

Yeah I am happy with the picture quality also and ease of use. I have not tried the USB connection, only RCA, Svideo and VGA.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

lovbyts said:


> As for leaving anything on the porch I am using this option. http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-security-alert-system-62447.html
> View attachment 263659
> $12
> It's a wireless IR sensor and the alarm goes inside the house. I have been using it for over a year by my gate and moved it to the porch to protect my projector and DVD player.


Great Idea. I used to have one of these next to my step-daughters window, when she said she constantly saw a man outside, after we got married and moved into a new house. Turns out she was just looking for attention... and the squirrels setting it off constantly pissed me off. So I threw it into a drawer and forgot about it!


----------



## Techster (Mar 2, 2011)

a great alternative to a computer is connecting the Raspberry Pi. It can be used to run your video to your projector, you put the video on a USB and connect to the Pi which is connected to the projector. See the following post by Hooked_on_Scares - I have my Pi running an atmosfear fx video in HDMI resolution - it works great - the program for the Pi is called pipresents.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/139440-triggerable-video-how.html


----------



## lovbyts (Oct 4, 2015)

Techster said:


> a great alternative to a computer is connecting the Raspberry Pi. It can be used to run your video to your projector, you put the video on a USB and connect to the Pi which is connected to the projector. See the following post by Hooked_on_Scares - I have my Pi running an atmosfear fx video in HDMI resolution - it works great - the program for the Pi is called pipresents.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/139440-triggerable-video-how.html


I'm using inexpensive dvd players. Most $50 DVD players now days play a wide variety of video formats without a problem. The newest one I am using is at least 3 years old.


----------

